# Which cordless nailer should I buy?



## Mike2181 (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking to get a cordless nailer for work around the house. I'm putting in all new trim throughout the home as well as new pre-hung interior doors. I did some searching and plan on getting a Paslode finish nailer....either the 16g straight or 16g angled. I know some like to have different nailers for different situations, but I don't want to buy more than one nailer. Would this nailer work for my situation or should I be looking for a different type of nailer such as a brad nailer? Thanks.

Mike


----------



## mics_54 (Sep 7, 2009)

You didn't say what you are using it for. I own a paslode angled 16 ga finish nailer. I like the angled model because it gets in tighter places. I use it mostly for applications where I don't want to drag a hose around or don't have alot of nailing to do. It's been pretty dependable.


----------



## Mike2181 (Sep 21, 2009)

mics_54 I mentioned it in my initial post but I want one to install baseboard molding, trim around doors/windows and installing interior doors throughout the home. From there well who knows, I'm just getting started on my first home. Thanks for the help.


----------



## mics_54 (Sep 7, 2009)

hmm..I guess you did...well you'll definitly want a 16 ga that uses up to 2 1/2" finish nails for door installs. The only advantage I can think of the straight cordless nailer is the paslode air nailer would use the same nails. Personally I prefer the angled.


----------



## Mike2181 (Sep 21, 2009)

So are you saying their is an advantage to the straight nailer vs the angled? I'm not understanding your last post.


----------



## Caromsoft (Apr 19, 2009)

I purchased a DeWalt Reconditioned DC628K Angled Nailer at Tool King and have been very happy with it so far. Used it to put up trim in our family room and kitchen. It is a 15 gauge nailer. I have since added a DeWalt hammer drill that uses the same battery pack and will be adding more tools in the line. The DC628K has a 5 star rating on Amazon.


----------



## mics_54 (Sep 7, 2009)

There are advantages to both....but I prefer the angled one because it gets in tighter places. If you own a straight paslode air nailer a straight cordless nailer would use the same nails. Other than that I see no advantage to either one.


----------



## Mike2181 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok, thanks. I don't have a nailer so this will be my first and since it's just for some home repairs I want to keep it simple and go cordless. I think I'll cough up the extra cash and go with the angled paslode to ensure I don't get in a jam with tight spots/corners. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

I just read this thread and agree with the angled 16 gauge for general trim applications (running base, casings, crown, etc.) but outside of tacking the doors in place I would not recommend nailers in general for hanging doors. I know it is common in production work to do so but 16 gauge nails are not sufficient for fastening doors, especially exterior doors. You should use 8d casing nails for such applications and make sure to replace at least one of the manufacture supplied screws in each hinge with a 2 1/2" #8 (interior doors) or #10 (exterior doors) screw.

Also the pasload can split smaller more delicate mouldings so if you plan on doing more ornate work in the future I would reccomend going with air nailers and a compressor. This will allow you to extend your arsinal as needed to accomplish a wide variety of applications down the road.


----------

